# 1966 GTO post car



## ramit1313 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey All,
I'm new on here and have been away from cars for a long time. I drove a hot 1966 GTO in high school and was the envy of many and the destruction of many more.  Recently, I have come across a 1966 GTO post car. It is identical to my car I drove in high school except for the post. Gold, with black interior, 389, three dueces and four on the floor. I'm having trouble locating the window mouldings for this car. I have chrome around the windshield and back glass but need everything for the sides. Can anyone lead me in the right direction or does anyone have sets to sell? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ramit1313 said:


> Hey All,
> I'm new on here and have been away from cars for a long time. I drove a hot 1966 GTO in high school and was the envy of many and the destruction of many more.  Recently, I have come across a 1966 GTO post car. It is identical to my car I drove in high school except for the post. Gold, with black interior, 389, three dueces and four on the floor. I'm having trouble locating the window mouldings for this car. I have chrome around the windshield and back glass but need everything for the sides. Can anyone lead me in the right direction or does anyone have sets to sell? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mike


Ames catalog pages 111-115


----------



## ramit1313 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Ames Catalog*

That looks mostly to be rubber and drip rails. Or am I mistaken? I need all the chrome for all the windows and remember this is a post car.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ramit1313 said:


> That looks mostly to be rubber and drip rails. Or am I mistaken? I need all the chrome for all the windows and remember this is a post car.


I didn't look to see if they had that trim and after reading it appears no set for the post coupe.
Maybe give them a call and see if they are in the works or maybe a source.

1-800-421-2637


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

no one makes post car door trim for early gtos that I know of. its all hardtop stuff, probably because of production numbers. you can find restored pieces, you just have to look for them. usually expensive.


----------



## ramit1313 (Feb 16, 2015)

That seems to be the trouble that I'm having. No one seems to have any or make reproductions and I haven't found anybody with a set. Got a nice looking car with no window trim.  If any one hears of any please let me know.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought a 2 sections awhile ago from Chicago muscle for my '65. you would have to check their inventory.


----------



## Helmerrock (Oct 2, 2013)

You see them on Ebay once in a while. I have a 67 post GTO and was able to collect a decent set over time. I have one or two leftover pieces. One vertical (I think for rear window, not sure right or left) and one beltline rear window.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No repros available. And from what I've seen of the repro anodized belt mouldings, probably a good thing. Try Hemmings Motor News, Franks Pontiac Parts, Pontiac Heaven, etc. You should be able to come up with a set. Damaged stuff can be straightened and polished, etc.


----------



## ramit1313 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

I might have some laying aroubd


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Should have several pieces of nice anodized alum reveal moldings for base of '66 and 67 1/4 windows along with post door reveal moldings. Will not have trim for the upright surround of the 1/4 windows. Also have nice stainless front and rear window moldings.


----------

